# MHF = Joke Website



## SilverFox13 (Nov 20, 2007)

What has happened to the familiar and easy to use MHF website!!

Having spoken to other motorhomers I know it is not just me who is concerned. 

Consensus is that it is a disjointed hotch potch .. seems the old content is being shoehorned into an 'off the shelf' forum package ... all I can say is that for me IT IS HOPELESS.

Previously a visit to the new posts stimulated further interesting browsing ... not any more ... it is more like a Hallmark birthday roll call.

I have some experience in transitioning websites in a former life and have no resistance to change but this is a rank amateur attempt. 

Good luck with your renewals if you can't find someone to love the site... and fast.

Mal


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

SilverFox13 said:


> What has happened to the familiar and easy to use MHF website!!
> 
> Having spoken to other motorhomers I know it is not just me who is concerned.
> 
> ...


Like many before you (including me) I think you may be bookmarked to the old part of this site.... Try here http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/ and then select New Posts.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Dear Mal
I too find the display too garish and locating the places I wish to visit, awkward. When clicking into the old MHF screens, as you still can, they feel comfortable and easy to use.
However, as with any Forum layout there will be limitations and rather sadly, the old MHF had reached a point where daily complaints about its shortcomings were reaching a crescendo,
Do I like this new as yet unfinished layout, frankly I do not. Does it work better than the old MHF Format? Yes it definitely does! Perhaps when it is finished and when I become familiar enough to find whatever I want to find, I may grow to like it.
If you have been involved with web design, perhaps you too would notice the slightly too thick outlines, the over-heavy colour schemes and many other do-dads that evolution will I hope discard. Until then, it is the people who make up a forum and for now most of them are still here. Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its worth sticking with though. I find my way around it no problem now. VS are working on fixing bugs and other techie stuff. I am sure that once the important stuff is done they can look at layout, colours etc and improve on that. At least now its in a format they understand so they can now actually make changes. They couldnt do anything with the old site.

Give em a chance I reckon.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Been away from the site for awhile , returned today an got a bit of a surprise , sure it will be ok when I get used to it


----------

